# Reserve to the Major



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Would love to help, but heck if I know!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The dog that is "reserve" is kind of like first runner up in the Miss America Pagent. If she can't fufill her duties, blah blah blah. Basically like second place to the dog that got the points. If something should happen later on like finding out the dog was not eligible or got disqualified for some reason, the points would go to the reserve dog or bitch.

A "major" refers to the number of points that the dog or bitch got by going winners dog or winners bitch. There can be anywhere from one to five points given out to each depending on the number of dogs defeated. A "major" is three, four or five points. In order to finish a championship, a dog needs fifteen points with two "majors" within that fifteen points. Majors are sometimes difficult to come by. 

So, by saying that a dog or bitch went "major reserve" means just that - they came in second place to the dog that got the major points that day.

Hope that helps!! :biggrin:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> The dog that is "reserve" is kind of like first runner up in the Miss America Pagent. If she can't fufill her duties, blah blah blah. Basically like second place to the dog that got the points. If something should happen later on like finding out the dog was not eligible or got disqualified for some reason, the points would go to the reserve dog or bitch.
> 
> A "major" refers to the number of points that the dog or bitch got by going winners dog or winners bitch. There can be anywhere from one to five points given out to each depending on the number of dogs defeated. A "major" is three, four or five points. In order to finish a championship, a dog needs fifteen points with two "majors" within that fifteen points. Majors are sometimes difficult to come by.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely helps. Thanks.


----------

